# swallows creek WMA or chattahoochee WMA



## ArticSnake (Sep 17, 2016)

Which is better place for hogs? New to hog hunting any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 17, 2016)

Swallow Creek has lots of hogs, but you just have to burn lots of boot leather and find them. Big ridgetops with lots of white oaks is where I'm seeing Tom's and tons of sign right now, and I've been turning up empty handed both in the bear and hog department. I just can't catch them there when they're hitting the acorns. I'm assuming they're hitting those spots at night or very early mornings maybe because of the heat. I'm hunting places just pounded and sitting until dark, and have not seen the first one. Just keep at it. They don't stay in one place for long. They may stay within a creek drainage for a fairly long time, but today they may hoover up all the acorns on one ridge, then be in the creek bottom over the next day, and on the ridge over the next day. My favorite way is just to keep moving and try and bump into some. When you come up on a big group, you usually hear them before they see or smell you. They make a lot of noise between grunting, piglets squealing, running through the leaves, rooting, ect, and you often get a fair warning that they are close by or are coming. Just be diligent and stay at it. They're not the easiest animals to hunt.


----------



## ArticSnake (Sep 18, 2016)

OK thanks. The one I killed last yr I just happened to walk up on the group. There were some wallows tons and tons of rooting.  Very thick stuff. Will they return to same spots yr after yr?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 18, 2016)

Yep! I tend to find them in the same drainages year after year. They almost seem to run some sort of circuit or something like that.


----------



## ArticSnake (Sep 18, 2016)

Awesome deal. That's where I killed the one last yr was next to a little flat next to a small creek. The one in my avatar and there were another bout that size and probably 6-8 piglets. Its the only open spot I've found in the whole place. Its mostly Laurel thickets


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 20, 2016)

ArticSnake said:


> Awesome deal. That's where I killed the one last yr was next to a little flat next to a small creek. The one in my avatar and there were another bout that size and probably 6-8 piglets. Its the only open spot I've found in the whole place. Its mostly Laurel thickets



Hogs love thickets whether they are clearcuts, cane, palmettos, or laurel thickets. They do travel alot in the mountains, but it certainly doesn't hurt to check out the thickets for beds if fresh sign is found in the area.


----------



## ArticSnake (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah I'm going go Saturday and check out few places I've seen sign past two yrs but never seen any hogs just where they been. I think I always been there a little to late so I'm going to try a little earlier this yr and may just get lucky. There's lots of thickets around and there's some open areas around with lots of white oaks.


----------

